# Where'd the Beast Go?!?



## Rocco32 (Nov 24, 2005)

Well, I unleashed the beast and now I can't find him 

I can't sit on my ass and do nothing while waiting for my Doc appointment so I went back to the gym and started that Hybrid Hypertrophy by Chad Waterbury. 

Started lighter today to get a feel for it and the hernia.

*CG Bench-*
175 x 3
180 x 3
190 x 3

*Skull-*
65 x 14

*CG Bench-*
190 x 3

*Deads- Double overhand Grip*
225 x 3
245 x 3
265 x 3 (way too easy)

*Front squat-*
65 x 12

*Deads-*
265 x 3

*Chins-*
0 x 3
5 x 3
7.5 x 3

*Str8 arm Pulldown-*
70 x 14

*Chins-*
7.5 x 3

Went well, most weights were too light. With Deads the grip was weak with that grip.

Front Squats are hard as hell for me. I keep going on my toes. Also had to hold the bar by crossing my arms, not Oly style.

Hernia has hurt most of the night, must mean good w/o


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 24, 2005)

Brother Rocco, you better take it easy with that hernia my Friend!!! Good lokin w/o, but I don't want to see you hurt more than you already do!!!


----------



## PreMier (Nov 24, 2005)

Your fuckin crazy hahaha


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 25, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Your fuckin crazy hahaha



I'll second that.  Like Archangel said, don't make it worse.

When do you get to see the doc?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 25, 2005)

You have another hernia ??????  Damn !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

.....that sucks!!

When's your surgery ?


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 25, 2005)

Rocco, 
looks pretty much like we all agree...YOU"RE FREAKIN' CRAZEEE !!!! Go back to sittin' on your ass until after the doc appointment .


----------



## Pylon (Nov 25, 2005)

Hardcore, baby, hardcore!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 25, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Brother Rocco, you better take it easy with that hernia my Friend!!! Good lokin w/o, but I don't want to see you hurt more than you already do!!!


Thanks Angel. I figure the worst that can happen is the intestine will strangulate in which case they will do surgery right away. That's better than waiting for 2-3 months and not doing anything 



			
				Premier said:
			
		

> Your fuckin crazy hahaha


Haha, I guess I've got a bit of crazy in me 



			
				Triple said:
			
		

> I'll second that. Like Archangel said, don't make it worse.
> 
> When do you get to see the doc?.


I see the physician on Dec 1. I can't wait so I know what's going on. I hate waiting or being kept in suspense. I also have a job interview next week and I'm sure my manager already told them I've got a hernia. Definately lessens my chances of getting the job.



			
				YM said:
			
		

> You have another hernia ?????? Damn !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> .....that sucks!!
> 
> When's your surgery ?


Haha, Should be the last one I hope. Then I'll be invincible    Don't know when the surgery is yet, seeing the Doc on Thursday.



			
				Gary said:
			
		

> Rocco,
> looks pretty much like we all agree...YOU"RE FREAKIN' CRAZEEE !!!! Go back to sittin' on your ass until after the doc appointment .


LOL, no can do. The gym is the only thing I look forward to and keeps me sane. It'll have to be forcibly taken from me, I won't willingly give it up. 



			
				Pylon said:
			
		

> Hardcore, baby, hardcore!


LOL, thanks buddy


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 25, 2005)

*Cardio*

Just cardio today. 

30 min on Elliptical
30 min on Treadmill

Kept HR between 125-135. 

Then some calf work afterwards.


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 25, 2005)

Don't be doing stupid shit.  Take it easy. 

Last thing you need to do is make it more serious.  Many more workouts in your lifetime.


Is this the copper Job?  Been looking for a job myself


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 26, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Don't be doing stupid shit.  Take it easy.
> 
> Last thing you need to do is make it more serious.  Many more workouts in your lifetime.
> 
> ...


Well my point is the only thing making it more serious will do is speed my surgery here quicker. When I had my umbilical hernia I kept lifting up to the day before my surgery. I'd just keep pushing my extremities back in 

No, not copper job. It's a courrier job at Lockheed. Much better hours and more hands on with TS equipment and information. It'd be more of a foot out of Security.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 26, 2005)

*W/o #2*

*Power Cleans-* 135 x 3/ 145 x 3/ 165 x 3
*Squat w/ Manta Ray-* 165 x 14
*Power Clean-* 165 x 1/ 165 x 1

*Decline Situp, (DB's By Head)-* 40 x 3/ 40 x 3/ 45 x 3
*Cable Crunch-* 80 x 14
*Decline Situp-* 50 x 3

*Bench-* 205 x 3/ 215 x 3/ 225 x 3
*Naut Flye-* 140 x 12
*Bench-* 225 x 3

*BB Curl-* 90 x 3/ 95 x 3/ 105 x 3
*Preacher Curl-* 45 x 14
*BB Curl-* 105 x 3

Cool W/O Today!!! I REALLY liked the Power Cleans. My form needs ALOT of work but I can see why people like Oly lifting!!!! I don't think I'm dropping down enough to catch the weight, shrugging enough with the traps and bringing my elbows up enough when I catch the weight. That last set I keep losing form on the 2nd rep 

I borrowed someone's Manta Ray for the squats, first time. I really liked it!


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 26, 2005)

I can't say I agree with what you're doing, but good luck nonetheless you crazy bastard!


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 26, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Well my point is the only thing making it more serious will do is speed my surgery here quicker. When I had my umbilical hernia I kept lifting up to the day before my surgery. I'd just keep pushing my extremities back in



You know your body better than anyone else.  It sounds a little comical to have to push your guts back in after each set.  

Where'd you get the new workout from?  It seems a bit shorter than the westside you were doing.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 26, 2005)

I defenitly wouldn't be working out with hernia, especially performing deads, squats and cleans.  Even with light weight.  The biggest risk you run is pushing your intestines out through the opening.  The intensitines can only survive for an hour or so outside of the human body.  If they pop out on ya, you will have to have emergency surgery to have a portion of your bowel removed which will leave you with a lifetime of problems (digestions wise, etc...).  It isn't worth it if you ask me.  Be safe.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 26, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I can't say I agree with what you're doing, but good luck nonetheless you crazy bastard!


Thanks Cow 



			
				Triple said:
			
		

> You know your body better than anyone else. It sounds a little comical to have to push your guts back in after each set.
> 
> Where'd you get the new workout from? It seems a bit shorter than the westside you were doing.


Haha, I don't have to push it in this time. It was with the umbilical hernia I did. It hurt each time too!!!

This is the Hybrid Hypertrophy Bludevil was doing. Just kicking things around right now. Really interested in doing Oly lifting, especially after the power cleans today, that was a lot of fun.



			
				P-Funk said:
			
		

> I defenitly wouldn't be working out with hernia, especially performing deads, squats and cleans. Even with light weight. The biggest risk you run is pushing your intestines out through the opening. The intensitines can only survive for an hour or so outside of the human body. If they pop out on ya, you will have to have emergency surgery to have a portion of your bowel removed which will leave you with a lifetime of problems (digestions wise, etc...). It isn't worth it if you ask me. Be safe.


Hey Patrick, thanks for the feedback. We've had people come in with strangulated hernias when I was in the ER and we never had a problem getting them surgery and things were fine afterwards. And hopefully that won't happen, just a worst case scenario. I mean I've HAD the hernia for awhile and look how I've been lifting, it's been fine. It's just starting to hurt a bit now. I really don't know what I would do if I couldn't go to the gym. I tried and lasted 3 days LOL!! We could be talking about 4-5 months before surgery   What else would you suggest?

Also, I'm really interested in Oly lifting. Do you recommend any good sites to brush up my knowledge on it. I've been going through your journal and watching the vids in your other journal, that's some great stuff. I did the power cleans today and never felt anything like I did when doing those!!!!


----------



## P-funk (Nov 27, 2005)

why so long until surgery?

If you are really going to o-lift don't power clean, learn to squat clean.  You can do more weight that way.  Use light weight and just tons of sets with low reps and really drive the form, multiple times a week.  try and get someone who knows what they are doing to teach you.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 27, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> why so long until surgery?
> 
> If you are really going to o-lift don't power clean, learn to squat clean.  You can do more weight that way.  Use light weight and just tons of sets with low reps and really drive the form, multiple times a week.  try and get someone who knows what they are doing to teach you.


The last two surgery's just took awhile to get put on the books since it's not emergent. I have a pretty popular physician. 

I'm doing the power cleans as part of the Hybrid Hypertrophy routine by Chad Waterbury. I was going to go ahead and do the 4 weeks while I wonder listlissly. Do you still not recommend doing the powercleans?

I think my goal is to get to a certain weight and then attack Oly lifting. Just work on form and get used to movements up until then. But do I have to give up Powerlifting once I get serious about Oly lifting?

The manager at my gym that I was talking about, he may be able to help me. I'm sure he's old school though but who knows?


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 27, 2005)

Actually I just looked up squat clean and that's what I thought a power clean was. What's the difference?


----------



## P-funk (Nov 27, 2005)

power clean- you basically pull in a similiar way, you have to explode really hard and catch the bar in a quarter squat.  the biggest problem people have is that they use their arms to much.  you will use less weight here then on the squat clean.

squat clean- you pull and then catch in a full squat position.  really have to be quick and shrug hard on the second pull to get under the bar.

you don't have to give up powerlifting if you want to do olympic lifting.

I would drop the power cleans and learn how to squat clean.  it is more specific to the sport.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 27, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> power clean- you basically pull in a similiar way, you have to explode really hard and catch the bar in a quarter squat.  the biggest problem people have is that they use their arms to much.  you will use less weight here then on the squat clean.
> 
> squat clean- you pull and then catch in a full squat position.  really have to be quick and shrug hard on the second pull to get under the bar.
> 
> ...


Thanks Patrick. I'll definately start doing the squat clean then instead! I'm going to finish the Hybrid Hypertrophy program and then maybe we can talk about a hybrid oly/power routine.

Are you doing any competitions up there next year? That would be neat to do a competition together!


----------



## P-funk (Nov 27, 2005)

there is one in NJ in jan. that I may do.  There is one in NYC in feb. that I will defenitly do.  that is all i know so far.


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 27, 2005)

I really wish you would rest yourself...otherwise I'm gonna have to come over there and kick your ass...hernia and all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pylon (Nov 27, 2005)

So...you blew out you innards doing a comp, now you are lifting while waiting for surgery and planning your next comp?  Crazy, man...


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 28, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> there is one in NJ in jan. that I may do.  There is one in NYC in feb. that I will defenitly do.  that is all i know so far.


That's cool. I'd probably be jumping the gun if I thought I could do a Oly comp by February even w/o the hernia I guess. LOL. 



			
				Billie said:
			
		

> I really wish you would rest yourself...otherwise I'm gonna have to come over there and kick your ass...hernia and all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Well that's just incentive to train even harder 



			
				Pylon said:
			
		

> So...you blew out you innards doing a comp, now you are lifting while waiting for surgery and planning your next comp? Crazy, man...


Crazy? Or just a sad, pitiful life?!?


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 28, 2005)

*Training today*

Well, I went to the gym and started lifting. People kept talking to me which were interuppting my RI's but it wasn't bothering me. Finally I realised it didn't bother me because I really don't care about what I'm doing. I'm definately ready to get back into powerlifting and I really want to start Oly lifting. 

I talked to the manager and he got all excited about the prospect. He wants to train with me (which I don't know how well that would work considering my schedule and that he is deloading right now). But it would be good to have someone look at my form.

I tried the Overhead squats at the end of my w/o and that was just a joke. I kept trying with the 45lb bar and I'm going on my toes, falling to the left, falling to the right, twisting my legs inwards. I kept trying and the managers coach is watching me do this from across the room. Finally I get frustrated and start to walk away when he motions me over. He said the bar is too heavy, start with a broom. And then he pointed to a bar in the corner and asked if I saw it. I replied yes. He then said it is a women's olympic bar, more suited to me right now, LOL!!! Cool :thumbs


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 28, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Well, I unleashed the beast and now I can't find him



I just wanted this entered in for the record.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 28, 2005)

yea, the womans bar is 15kg (33lbs) as opposed to the mens bar which is 20kg (44lbs).

Defenitly start with a broom stick!  That is the best way to learn.  that is how i started.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 28, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> I just wanted this entered in for the record.


Oh, enter it. It'll that much better when I kick ass


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 28, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yea, the womans bar is 15kg (33lbs) as opposed to the mens bar which is 20kg (44lbs).
> 
> Defenitly start with a broom stick!  That is the best way to learn.  that is how i started.


Yeah, that men's bar was KICKING MY ASS!!!! LOL.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 28, 2005)

was your grip wide enough?  You really need to get flexable in your shoulder to overhead squat.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 29, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> was your grip wide enough?  You really need to get flexable in your shoulder to overhead squat.


I tried different grips from middle finger on the rings to hands out to the collars. My shoulders were getting tired just holding the bar up too LOL! I definately think part of the problem is getting flexible in the shoulder. It was a bit embarrassing though


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 29, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> I tried different grips from middle finger on the rings to hands out to the collars. My shoulders were getting tired just holding the bar up too LOL! I definately think part of the problem is getting flexible in the shoulder. It was a bit embarrassing though



You have to kinda lock the weight out a little behind you too.  It didn't tire out my shoulders, but my upper back was certainly being given a run for it's money.  I'm still getting it too though.  I should definitely be able to use more than the bar, but that's where I'm at right now.  We'll be overhead squatting a plate in no time though.  Hehe.


----------



## bludevil (Nov 29, 2005)

Good luck on the HH routine if you decide to finish it out. I'll say 4 weeks was about as long as I could go on it without burning out. I agree with others, your definately hardcore to keep lifting with hernia. If your determined to keep lifting, my suggestion would be to keep it light and stay away from compound movements. Maybe high reps/light weight just to stay maintenance.


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 29, 2005)

Hope all is well my Friend, take it easy!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 2, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> You have to kinda lock the weight out a little behind you too.  It didn't tire out my shoulders, but my upper back was certainly being given a run for it's money.  I'm still getting it too though.  I should definitely be able to use more than the bar, but that's where I'm at right now.  We'll be overhead squatting a plate in no time though.  Hehe.


Today I got it more behind me and it was much easier on my shoulders!!! Still not easy to squat though LOL!!! That's right, I say in two months we'll be Overhead squating 225


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 2, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> Good luck on the HH routine if you decide to finish it out. I'll say 4 weeks was about as long as I could go on it without burning out. I agree with others, your definately hardcore to keep lifting with hernia. If your determined to keep lifting, my suggestion would be to keep it light and stay away from compound movements. Maybe high reps/light weight just to stay maintenance.


Thanks Blu. I've got a hernia update in my new journal


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 2, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hope all is well my Friend, take it easy!!!


Thanks Angel, how are you doing?!?


----------



## P-funk (Dec 2, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Today I got it more behind me and it was much easier on my shoulders!!! Still not easy to squat though LOL!!! That's right, I say in two months we'll be Overhead squating 225




take it easy with the overhead squats.  this isn't and exercise to go crazy on with the weight.  Do it with lighter weight when you are starting out to get your balance down.  After that you wont want to be loading up your shoulders with to heavy weight like that.  With all the snatching you do in training, trying to do heavy overhead squats opens yourself up for to much injury.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 2, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> take it easy with the overhead squats.  this isn't and exercise to go crazy on with the weight.  Do it with lighter weight when you are starting out to get your balance down.  After that you wont want to be loading up your shoulders with to heavy weight like that.  With all the snatching you do in training, trying to do heavy overhead squats opens yourself up for to much injury.


Haha, thanks Patrick. I was kidding about the 225  I wish I could do that. I'll be happy when I can overhead squat with the olympic bar!!!!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 2, 2005)

*New journal for the next 12 weeks*

Rocco's 12 Week Olympic Training Journal


----------

